# "Kaputter" Bildschirm



## Freak (31. Mai 2009)

Moin,

die Story:

Bildschirm gekauft.
Nach 'ner Zeit schaltet er sich jedoch immer aus.
Zum Support geschickt.
Angebliche Reparatur - trotzdem weiterhin gleiches Problem.
Erneut hingeschickt - gleiches Spiel, gleiches Problem.

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, ich kann das Problem nicht selbst beheben - zumal ich schon alles versucht habe.

Das Problem mit dem Support ist, dass die wahrscheinlich nur kurz ein- und ausschalten und dann feststellen, dass er funktioniert, da da Problem erst nach Minuten oder gar Stunden auftreten würde.


Jetzt ist meine Frage: Was kann ich machen? Rechtlich vorgehen? Nochmal hinschicken? Wozu würdet ihr mir raten?

Dankschön


----------



## PC Heini (31. Mai 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ich würde den Bildschirm nochmals einschicken und nen Begleitbrief dazulegen. In diesem Brief sollte enthalten sein, dass besagtes Problem auch erst nach Stunden auftreten kann. Bitte um einen Austausch dess Monitors.
Tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn Du den Monitor an einem anderen PC angeschlossen hast? 
Erwähne dann im Brief, dass auch diese Variante getestet wurde.

Viel Glück


----------



## Venox4x (31. Mai 2009)

Ich würde es so machen wie der "PC-HEINI" sprich Begleitbrief mit schilderung der Probleme etc. falls Sie dir dann den Bildschirm wiedermals zurück schicken und der Fehler immer noch nicht behoben sein sollte, würde ich Rechtlich gegen Sie vorgehen ~> Rückgaberecht / Garantie etc. jenachdem wielange der Kauf des Bildschirms her ist und deine Garantie läuft.
Wenn deine Garantie allerdings schon abgelaufen sein sollte, hast du bekanntlicher weise "schlechte Karten" ;-]

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Ben


----------



## Freak (31. Mai 2009)

Danke euch beiden.

Ich habe tatsächlich schon damals einen Begleitbrief geschrieben, in dem vermerkt war, dass das Problem erst nach einiger Zeit auftaucht und man versicherte mir, dass der Bildschirm 8 Stunden getestet wurde - das ist aber völlig unrealistisch, da er sich inzwischen bereits nach 20 Sekunden ausschaltet.

Getestet habe ich mit verschiedenen Kabeln/Computern.

Ich glaube mir bleibt dann nur rechtlich vorzugehen. Wie stell ich das denn am besten an?

Edit: Achja, Garantie gilt noch.


Edit2: *Der Bericht:*

*Festgestellte Mängel:* keine

*Asugeführte Arbeiten:*
auf Werkseinstellungen zurück
LVDS-Kabel justiert
Softwareeinstellungen korrigiert
Bitte Kabel korrekt befestigen!
TFT wurde 2x8h erfolgreich und ohne Fehler überprüft


----------



## Venox4x (31. Mai 2009)

//Garantie gilt noch

Hm als allererstes aufjedenfall Kontakt mit dem Vekäufer aufnehmen und ihn deinen Fall schildern, wenn er dich dann darauf verweist, dass du den Bildschirm nochmals einschicken sollst Antwortest du einfach mit : Ich habe den Bildschirm jetzt schon "Zahl" eingeschickt und jedesmal nachdem er zurück kamm hat man mir versichert das dass Problem nun behoben sein sollte, was allerdings nicht der Fall ist deshalb möchte ich gerne mein Geld wieder oder ein Neues Gerät punkt aus.

Wenn dich dann diese nette Person am anderen ende der Leitung sozusagen "Ignoriert" drohst du einfach mit Rechtlichen schritten. Daraufhin sollte die nette Telefon Stimme rasch ihr vorhaben ändern^^ und dir stark entgegen kommen  alles weitere wird sich dann schon Klären.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Ben

ps. Habe selbst schon erfahrung mit bestimmten Versandshäusern gesammelt, daher weis ich wie die in etwa "ticken"


----------



## PC Heini (31. Mai 2009)

Sollte der Vorschlag von Venox4x nicht packen, so wende Dich an den Konsumentenschutz. Das kostet Dich weniger Geld als einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Meist hilft der Konsumentenschutz.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


Venox4x hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dich dann diese nette Person am anderen ende der Leitung sozusagen "Ignoriert" drohst du einfach mit Rechtlichen schritten. Daraufhin sollte die nette Telefon Stimme rasch ihr vorhaben ändern^^ und dir stark entgegen kommen  alles weitere wird sich dann schon Klären.


Vorsicht!
Es kommt darauf an wie alt das Gerät bereits ist.
"damals" ist ja eine recht schwammige Aussage des Kaufdatums. 
Wenn das Gerät noch keine 6 Monate alt ist, stehen die Chancen recht gut den Verkäufer mit rechtlichen Schritten einzuschüchtern.
Ist das Gerät aber schon älter, dann tritt die Beweisumkehrlast ein.
Das heisst dass der Käufer beweisen muss dass der Mangel schon zu Anfang bestanden haben muss.
Da der Verkäufer ja in der Vergangenheit einen Mangel verneint hat, dürfte hier wohl ein (unabhängiges) Gutachten erforderlich werden welches auch vor Gericht standhält.
Die Kosten hierfür sind natürlich (vorerst, und im Zweifel auch endgültig) vom Käufer zu tragen.
Dieses weiss auch der Verkäufer und wird, nach den ersten 6 Monaten, der Sache eher gelassen entgegensehen.
Wenn man bedenkt dass viele Käufer diesen Weg scheuen (auf Grund der damit verbundenen möglichen hohen Kosten und dem geringen Kaufpreis), dürfte der Verkäufer wohl auch dann einen "Gewinn" gemacht haben wenn er das Verfahren verliert.

Einen umfangreichen Artikel zum Thema Kaufrecht hat z.B. die Handelskammer Hamburg verfasst.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: was in Österreich/der Schweiz der Konsumentenschutz ist, ist in Deutschland mit dem Verbraucherschutz vergleichbar (dürfte anhand der Bezeichnungen aber eigentlich selbsterklärend sein).


----------

